# Costa Rica



## ericflowers (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm going to Costa Rica in May for a honeymoon and plan to billfish at least two days.  Has anyone else been there this time of the year that could steer me towards a good charter.  I know it may be a long time before i can get back to this area and would just like to have the best experience i can.  We will be in the Guanacaste area on the northern pacific side.  Thanks!


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 2, 2010)

2 days????on a honey moon????

great scott that's one way to set her right!

I don't know the seasons... we where there in the off ..??sept?
We we in Los Uneious(sp)

You should also do zip lines and a MUST is atv trail rides. We also did surfing, monkey river tours.
You can hire a panga to take you rooster fishing for $300 4hr and the coastline at that range is fantastic

The local beer is great.

Do NOT forget to pay the "leaving the country tax" ($26?cash!)prior to boarding or you will double you time in trying to get out of there.
Have fun.
cw


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 2, 2010)

I have fished out off Golfito in May but the bad news is this is probably the worst month of the year to fish Costa. That being said, I have caught blue marlin, sailfish, tuna and huge dolphin in May. The only problem is that the boats have to go way out to find them. I think I would stick withe roosterfishing if i were you. Of course you could just stay back at the hotel with the new wife. Congrats on the upcoming nuptuals!


----------



## 300 Mag (Feb 2, 2010)

I've fished out of Ocotal (northwest corner) and landed an 800 pd black Marlin and a couple of small sailfish, best fishing I've ever had as well as best service I've had with any charter boat.  I booked through/used the Ocotal Beach Resort Charter boats.  I followed that trip up with a vacation in Quepos and used Blue Fin Charters and was very disappointed.  I booked a 8 hour trip, two hours in I landed one red snapper and the captain and crew were done working from that point on.  It felt like they had the attitude of the American gringo got a fish, why work any harder.  I have been told by a couple of people that Mako1, out of Dominical (southwestern portion of CR) is a top notch operation but I have not used them yet.  I'm heading to Nicaragua in about a month to try out the fishing there.  

Feel free to shoot me a PM with any questions you may have or if you want to bounce any ideas off me.  We've done several other areas and I may be able to point you either towards/away from certain things to make your trip more enjoyable.


----------



## ericflowers (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks yall, yeah took her to cabo for the last billfishing trip and she caught the only one, 125lb striped.  this will be my 5th billfishing trip and by God i'm gonna catch one.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 2, 2010)

You didn't catch any billfish in Cabo?  I took the lil lady to Cabo for her first saltwater fishing trip and she caught two striped marlin.  I have caught blues, blacks, striped and sails in Cabo.  I don't think I have ever had a trip without at least a billfish or two minimum.  Course I fish more than one day when I go there, heck you can't beat the prices and the fishing, along with the night life and shopping for the lady.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 2, 2010)

Sonny Koscis .......... his boat is the WET *** II. 

He is an excellent Captain- from Tampa, FL. He and his sons do an excellent job.

http://centralamerica.com/cr/fish/wetass.htm

Good Luck!!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 3, 2010)

hey seaweaver.....how bought an imperial!!!!!
ericflowers, one advice i have for ya, if you just want to catch billfish only then my advice doesn't matter. my wife and i went to tamarindo for our honeymoon and rented a charter one day. they expect, unless you tell them otherwise, that we just want to catch billfish. my wife and i just want to catch fish. my wife told them that we wanted to bring a tuna back to the hotel for the chef to cook us. well we trolled all day for billfish and never got one, they said its time to go back. almost back to shore the mate throws out a couple of smaller squid lures and after 100 yrds of trolling, BOOM hooked up w/2 yellowfins, reeled them in and we went back to shore. i asked him about it and he said ya you can catch fish here all day!!! tuna, dorado, roosters, bottom fish, had i known that i would have like to troll for billfish half a day, and catch many other species the other half


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with Sonny Koscis  as a captain, none better in the area, his boat wins all the bill fish tournys down there, Its hard to get a charter with him because he is usually booked for 6 months or more in advanced, He was booked the last time we were there and He set us up with one of his old mates who is now running his own boat and we caught 12 sails in 6 hours , this time of year can be hit or miss on the bill fish but they can be found , you may have to get further  out to where they are. heres his web site, give him a shout and see if He can help you out. 
http://www.wetass2.com/


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 4, 2010)

heres another charter that Ive used,  cap  Richard Chellemi will put you on some fish also.
http://www.gamefisher2.com/


----------



## gdhames (Feb 4, 2010)

*Costa RIca*

THe guides out of Tamirando are good go to the bay and just solicit for the best deal. You want to catch a rooster fish for sure


----------



## ericflowers (Feb 4, 2010)

Info appreciated


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 4, 2010)

gdhames said:


> THe guides out of Tamirando are good go to the bay and just solicit for the best deal. You want to catch a rooster fish for sure



Oh Lord , dont do that!! I did that twice and only caught a 
few  small in shore fish, Yea It was cheaper than the big boats but not worth it , any decent Captian will not be on the beach soliciting charters, the people on the beach can 
get you a boat ride but if you want a quality trip out to where the bill fish are you need to pick a Captian and book a trip before hand. Do your homework and check references, ask how long they have been chartering in Costa Rica , how many days per month they fish , what type boat and what amenities it has on board{If you wife is going}and ask for the latest fishing reports before spending your money,  This is your chance to fish the best bill fishing grounds in the world so make the best of it, get a proven Captian and boat.
Good Luck and good fishing!!


----------



## satman32935 (Feb 17, 2010)

went to hacko beach and stayed at los swenious (sp) resort. best fishing ive ever done. we caught over 30 sails a day for 3 days, and a total of 4 black marlin. www.RichardKrug.com i was on the sailfisher it was a gr888 trip.


----------

